# Group Feeder Fund



## ceramictec (23 January 2005)

the Feeder Fund in short it is a high yield low risk off shore fund that has produced a consistent return of 9.32% a month. just another way to diversify your portfolio. It has been great for me, 7k two years ago rolling the interest is now 51k and I just started to pull off interest payments of $4300 !!!  nice   


www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec

This is where the top investors make money!

Happy Investing Mates  just my


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2005)

Always an angle

but hey goodluck to you.

Should do this with techtrader!


----------



## ceramictec (23 January 2005)

fill me in on this tech trader     


good day


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2005)

http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/000396.html


----------



## doctorj (23 January 2005)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## ceramictec (24 January 2005)

correct doctor, 
always do your own DD, diversify and only invest what you can afford to loose on any particular investment. never go full in to anything. I have did my research on the Feeder Fund and for the last 2 years are very happy. and now I will do d&d on the techtrader to see if it passes my strict investing guidelines

G'day

 :twak: 


http://www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec


----------



## Bingo (24 January 2005)

ceramictec said:
			
		

> the Feeder Fund in short it is a high yield low risk off shore fund that has produced a consistent return of 9.32% a month. just another way to diversify your portfolio. It has been great for me, 7k two years ago rolling the interest is now 51k and I just started to pull off interest payments of $4300 !!!  nice
> 
> 
> www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec
> ...




There is no such thing as high yield low risk. Is this a scam?


----------



## Porper (24 January 2005)

Bingo said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as high yield low risk. Is this a scam?




Seems like it to me Bingo, if it was that easy we could all bang in $100,000 and be retired in 5 years.If it isn't a scam it is very high risk !! :bad:


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2005)

ceramictec said:
			
		

> correct doctor,
> always do your own DD,*Warning no 1* diversify and only invest what you can afford to loose on any particular investment.*Warning Number 2* never go full in to anything. I have did my research on the Feeder Fund and for the last 2 years are very happy. and now I will do d&d on the techtrader to see if it passes my strict investing guidelines
> 
> G'day
> ...




*Warning 3* is the constant computer generated emails from Ceramictec.
See if I join he gets 15% of whatever I make so if he has 30 entrants he can withdraw and if the others are successful make a passive income.
I dont think its a scam as such but similar to those pyramid type ventures.

Its entrepenerial and if you take his warnings it will cost you X to find out if your return is as good as his.

*Warning 4*Is Past results may not reflect future results.

Techtrader will be useless to you Ceramictec unless you have Metastock.


----------



## clowboy (24 January 2005)

ceramictec,

how long have you really been a member?

Your information is so inacurate.

Feeder Fund has only been in operation since 12th of october 2003.

Only One of the funds availiable to invest in has returned 9.32%.

Given these figures you would only have $23.27k in your account if you had invested the funds from starting point.

I should point out that those Calcs are on actual returns not the 9.32 AVG.

It should also be noted that what Feeder Fund really is, is a company that pools money together in order to meet the minium deposit reqiured to invest in "managed funds" and considering that the "fund" returning 9.32% a month only requires $1100 USD to enter into one would have to ask why on earth you would enter into the fund (which incidently cost 25% of profit in managment fees to feeder fund) through feederfund.

If you really had $51k in feeder fund you wouldn't need to get people to sign up under you now then would you?  Or are you just really greedy?

One last thing......Asuming that your talking about AUD then your account alone would make up 30% of the total feederfund pooled investment with that fund.


----------



## doctorj (24 January 2005)

To clarify, what I thought was interesting was the prospect of some kind of techtrader based syndicate.  I'm not sure I'd go for it or not, but the concept is interesting.

I do agree, a pyramid type scheme based offshore with too-good-to-be true returns raises so many red flags communists must think its a party


----------



## clowboy (24 January 2005)

DotorJ

I don't doubt for a second that FeederFund is the real deal......I just don't like ceramictec's way of doing business.

In fact one of the "funds" that feederfund pools into is currently being prosecuted by ASIC in the federal courts.  At this stage the "fund" is coming out on top.


----------



## doctorj (24 January 2005)

I have my reservations about the way it is set up.


----------



## clowboy (24 January 2005)

That's a fair call but Greed is a powerful motive.


----------



## ceramictec (25 January 2005)

Hello all, 
I didnt know this would start up such a stir by trying to help out fellow investors, but it comes to the point i have to defend myself now which is ashame. There is no computer generated emails from me and this is not a nonsense post. I was only trying to pass on my experience in a investment that I am very happy with. most investors like a few that bash things they have no idea of what they are talking about and probably got burned on a few investments they were in or don’t know how to properly do there own research "due diligence" correctly.  it would be great if we could all put 100k into something and retire early but that isn’t going to happen, everything you invest in is a risk. if it wasn’t we would all be rich but we know better.

CLOWBOY, 
I have been in the ITS program for over 2 years, I guess you dont do your research properly either, go to the ITS site and see when it was started and then make a post,they have been running since before 2000. the Feeder Fund is just a group that invest within them.  also I guess you cant work a calculator properly, take 7k and use an average % gain of 8%, this will be rolling the interest over if you can accomplish that, that is taking 7000 and adding the interest every month and so on rolling the number forward, I think you will come to the number I said mr.Clowboy. Also I could care less if you sign up or anyone else does, I make a decent return with or without you. 
And about the minimal amount, they do that so you can investment whatever your investment might be. i have 2 friends that are big in stock options and both invested well over 100k into the Feeder Fund. 
group investments have been around for years and they arent for everyone.

Doctor, 
and to point out that pyramids are usually paid all the way down the referral line and if you looked at the site you would see that the referrals stop at the second referrer, which would not make it a good pyramid !

Also the only reason they are being investigated by the ASIC is because of the offshore activities and taxes. Most people invest off shore as a tax haven and the ASIC and the SEC do not like this due to the fact that they are missing out on the tax money. You should follow you government rules on taxes and properly report your earnings.

And closing to Clowboy, my way of doing business isn’t to come here to bash others like you are doing. It is up to the individual to take in what they read and use it correctly. If you don’t like it, don’t waste your time with it, it’s as simple as that! I know how good it is and so does my family, friends and others i tell the Feeder Fund about. If you have a better investment post it and let others critique it. that's what these boards are for my friend.

Thank you all for your time, and some should try to be less hateful on these post. We are all in this to better ourselves and to help each other out.

Have a good day      :bier:


----------



## Bingo (25 January 2005)

ceramictec,

You claimed that this fund is a low risk, high yield as below.

"the Feeder Fund in short it is a high yield low risk off shore fund that has produced a consistent return of 9.32% a month. just another way to diversify your portfolio. It has been great for me, 7k two years ago rolling the interest is now 51k and I just started to pull off interest payments of $4300 !!! nice "

I suggest that high return and low risk just don't go together. In fact such a claim is rubbish. 

I can not say your return did not happen, If it did you were lucky. 


Bingo


----------



## ceramictec (25 January 2005)

Bingo,
yes, low risk to me is indeed what it is, it isn't as high risk as trading a stock to me or any other investment that you do because i did my research on it. I think you guys are all thrown off with the offshore part and are skeptical of it from that point of view which makes sense. I was at the beginning and it took me over 2 months before I got into the program over 2 years ago. I guess you could be right about the low risk high yield. is kind of wrong to say that. it has been for me, but not for you or other, so possibly it's the way I feel about it. so go head and stay with a _"high risk, low yield"_ investments and be happy complaining about other programs people like me are happy with. the fact is the performance is there, I know it others know it too and many I tell are signing up for it. I kind of feel like one of those people that seen a spaceship and I'm trying to explain it to you guys. this isn't that complicated.
take care.


"some people just don't get it !"


----------



## ceramictec (25 January 2005)

>> > - Feeder Fund
>> > - December 2004 - Monthly Financial Report (MFR) -
>> > - Private and Confidential -
>> >
>> > Please Note:  This Report has been prepared on 20 December 2004 and
> lists 
>> > all transactions which were processed during the November 2004
> accounting 
>> > period.
>> >
>> > For the Exclusive use of:
>> >
>> > Account Holder:  xxxxx xxxxx
>> > Membership Number: xxxxxxxxx
>> > Membership Date:  8/22/2003
>> >
>> >
>> > Summary of Account Value:
>> >
>> > Account Value at Beginning of November 2004: $51403.92
>> > Account Value at End of November 2004:  $55412.47
>> >
>> > Referral Bonuses for Downline Activity This Month:  $230.36
>> > Total Value of All New Deposits this Month:  $0.
>> > Total Value of Withdrawals this Month (Not Including Monthly
> Payments): 
>> >  $3500.00
>> > Value of Optional Monthly Payment (If Enrolled for Monthly Payment):
>  
>> > $0.
>> > Interest Earnings Posted This Month (based on 7.353%):  $4008.55
>> >


_Have a wonderful day, I know that I do everyday !!!_


----------



## ceramictec (26 January 2005)

:goodnight   
Yawn,  I guess the bashing stopped after you seen my statement !!!

I am not here to mislead anyone, was just trying to inform you of another investment oppurtunity.


Take care all and happy investing  :dance:


----------



## Bingo (26 January 2005)

ceramictec,

I have no intent on bashing you. I am sceptical of any "make a lot of money schemes". Your statement  proves that December was a good result. I would refer to see a statement that shows the performance from start to date as you can always have a good month.

Basically there are lots of people in this world who have entered schemes to make lots of money and lost it all. I am not aware of any one scheme that has proven its' worth.

Maybe the Group Feeder Fund is a first and then maybe its' not. Best of luck in the future and I hope you make lots of money as long as it is not at someone elses expense.

Bingo


----------



## ceramictec (26 January 2005)

well thank you for the nice reply this time, I understand what you guys are trying to get to, but you said it best " they entered schemes to make lots of money and lost it all" this is not a get rich quick scheme. it's just another good investment at this time. that's why it is so important to do your research and never invest "all" as you said in any one thing. diversify!!. 20% of a portfolio loss isn't as bad as "all" of the portfolio. over the years I have seen my fare share of pyramids, scams and other shaky investments. group investing isn't anything new, some have just taken it to a bad level with rip off schemes. I even know a few underground investments that are bona fide for years from other really big investors, and the money they make is sick. I myself wouldn't enter into them for my reason. "to each is own". I bet if you find somebody else in this program you will understand my view. or you can save the link I posted and in one year look at the gains it has made and wonder how good it must be to have been in it.

"nothing loosed, nothing gained"   :iagree: 


http://www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec


----------



## clowboy (26 January 2005)

ceramictec

you stated that you where a member of feeder fund for two years not the individual program ITS.

Also was that statement you posted from ITS? or is it meant to be a Feeder fund statement?


----------



## ceramictec (27 January 2005)

I was a member of ITS before I moved my account to the Feeder Fund because they are better at informing me on information that I need and they had other investment opportunities inside there group.
yes it was a statement from the feeder fund that I requested to be sent to me.

have a good day


----------



## ceramictec (28 January 2005)

Thanks to those of you who signed up and I contacted to answer your questions, as I said you will be very pleased with this program and it will not disappoint you !!


take care        :bier: 


http://www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec


----------



## ceramictec (30 January 2005)

Hey Clowboy, 
did you understand everthing good so far ?
just trying to help out my fellow investors more.

take care  :beat:


http://www.feederfund.net/index.asp?refcode=ceramictec


----------



## RichKid (30 January 2005)

This looks like nothing more than an unapologetic ramp. Initially I thought it was just another investor trying to let us know of a good opportunity but looking at the trend of this thread it's like a continuous advertisement...


----------



## Joe Blow (30 January 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> This looks like nothing more than an unapologetic ramp. Initially I thought it was just another investor trying to let us know of a good opportunity but looking at the trend of this thread it's like a continuous advertisement...




Yes that's exactly what it is RichKid. Ordinarily I wouldn't have let it go this far but you can't register with the site without a refcode so I let it go thinking that if people were truly interested that was up to them.

But if ceramictec keeps bumping this thread for no reason I may have to close it.


----------



## clowboy (30 January 2005)

Hey Clowboy, 
did you understand everthing good so far ?
just trying to help out my fellow investors more.

take care


Did I understand everything good so far?

I understood everything from the begining if that is what you are asking.

What I don't understand is why your story has changed as this thread has grown.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 January 2005)

I have reconsidered and decided to close this thread. If anyone is interested in Feeder Fund they can easily find this thread using the seach function.

Ceramictec, feel free to participate in the forums but please, no more threads with refcodes. I don't want Aussie Stock Forums to fill up with spam threads by posters looking to make some extra cash. Please note that this practice also violates the forum rules: "Members are strictly forbidden from promoting any product or service or conducting any sort of commercial activity on the website without first obtaining prior permission from the administrator of Aussie Stock Forums."

Thanks for your co-operation.


----------

